# Z5500 Speaker Cable



## ChrisUlrich

I want to run good and quality wire along my room to get my speakers where they need to be.  Anyone have any recommendations off the newegg website?


----------



## gamerman4

Unless yours are the older model, Z5500s use speaker wire, just go to Radioshack and get some Monster Cable speaker wire. Just make sure they fit into the wire ports. I wouldn't go any higher than 12 gauge wire.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

gamerman4 said:


> Unless yours are the older model, Z5500s use speaker wire, just go to Radioshack and get some Monster Cable speaker wire. Just make sure they fit into the wire ports. I wouldn't go any higher than 12 gauge wire.



So the back of the Sub (where i'm assuming the speakers plug into) is just two conductor speaker wire?


----------



## gamerman4

Yep, I'm pretty sure the standard wires it comes with are 20 gauge. the wires for the rear speakers are very long so you don't necessarily need to get replacement wire to put them around your room but it wouldn't hurt. I have my rear speakers at the back of my room with plenty of wire to spare.
Here is how the wires go in:





if somehow you get the really old model then it could look like this but this is the 2004 model so I doubt it will be that.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Wow!  Thank you so much!


----------

